
Show HN: AnyTrack-IoT-track anything anywhere - jensnylander
https://automile.com/anytrack
======
siscia
It looks quote nice and well done :)

Unfortunately I am not in that kind of business but I am into IoT and I would
like to ask you a question.

Do you store every single message received from those parts? If yes how? If
no, why?

Good luck

